# Question for experienced Havanese Parents



## Debby (Jun 3, 2012)

We are considering 4 different breeds of dogs. The beautiful Havanese is one. I have aa five year old, well behaved daughter. Are Havanese dogs good with children? I don't leave my daughter unattended witg any animal, but I want a dog that literally enjoys being around well behaved, supervised children.

What is this "run like hell" attribute that I read about on wiki, about the Havanese?

How much can I expect to pay for a healthy puppy?

Which gender is better?

Are they easy to potty train?

Which gender is easier to potty train?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. No experienced Hav owners here. We're all impostors . The pics you see are fake.

What is this "run like hell" attribute that I read about on wiki, about the Havanese? Catch phrase that someone came up with. ???

How much can I expect to pay for a healthy puppy? Over $1200 generally. But my Molly is seven.

Which gender is better? Male and Female

Are they easy to potty train? Yes and No.

Which gender is easier to potty train? Male or Female.

Sorry, I'm in a crazy mood.ound: But I really don't have any preferences . I'll let all the other impostors give you their opinions. Hope you find what you're looking for.

You might like this video http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-havanese.html


----------



## Debby (Jun 3, 2012)

I love imposters! But if a hacanese is that expensivw, i cant afford one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Debby said:


> I love imposters! But if a hacanese is that expensivw, i cant afford one.


I've really lost touch with prices. Maybe someone knows of less expensive breeders. Worth every penny though.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not one of the "experts" here, and I hope they chime in, but here's what I think based on having a 3-year old Havanese. 

Mine LOVES children. We don't have any, but whenever we see a child in the street he always wants to investigate and is very happy in their presence. He does not like to be tugged hard or poked, but if they are gentle, he is very happy with children. 

The "run like hell" or RLH is when they run around in circles like a maniac. It usually doesnt last that long and is quite amusing. I guess it's their way of working off some energy and just being joyful and playful. 

Puppies from reputable breeders are usually around $2000, give or take $500. Never less than $1500 in my experience. 

Now here is where I am just saying what I think ---on the question of gender. From what I have read, males are sweeter and perhaps more dependent than females. Females might be a little more diva-like. Others may have different opinions most likely. All I know is that my Henry is the sweetest most loving creature in the world and is just like a sweet little baby who wants to cuddle and play all the time.

Potty training - it depends on what you mean by "easy". Henry was potty trained in 5 months very reliably. However, I wont lie and say it wasnt work to get him there. I had to be quite diligent in taking him out every 1/2 hour or hour at first and using the crate consistently. I don't know which gender is easier to potty train. I guess that potty training is a pain in the butt for both genders! 

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, what are the other three breeds.?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahhh Nancy ,I think you scared her off with that $2000. How cruel ound:


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

The run like hell feels like they got stung by a bee and need to race around the yard, house etc. for a minute or so until they have to catch their breath. Marley usually does it after I give him a bath...up and down the stairs, over the sofa, into one room room, then another etc. etc. It's pretty funny as long as you don't lose any priceless antiques in the process, LOL, 

$1200 would be on the low side for a puppy that comes from a recommended breeder, $2000 range more likely. Yes, you can find some backyard breeders or puppy mills that will see you one for $600 or so, but I can only recommend NOT to go that route. There are lots of posts on this topic in the forum, read as much as you possibly can on that before ever going to visit a breeder (temptation to take one home will be way too much to handle, so you need to set your priorities up before a visit). 
Potty training took a while with Marley, but after a few months he finally got it and he doesn't ever have any accidents. Having a breeder that sets them up right in that department is HUGE, if they develop bad habits in the first few weeks (e.g. because there are no separate sleep and elimination areas), potty training will be hell. 

What are the other breeds you are considering?


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We don't have children at home anymore, but we have 5 granddaughters. Tucker LOVES them and vise versa. He's wonderful with all children and other adults also.

Expect to pay roughly $2,000 for a Havanese pup from a reputable breeder. Well worth the cost. A reputable breeder doesn't make much or any money on her/his pups. They truly love the breed and are interested in improving and bettering the breed.

There's a saying the female Havs love you, but the males adore you. I don't know if that's true or not as I have a male only.

Potty training is different with each one. Some are difficult, some are easy. We were fortunate with Tucker. After 4 mos. he was completely house broken. 

I'm one of those people who never liked animals, never wanted a pet, but I fell in love with the Havanese. I'm prejudiced............the Havanese can't be compared to other dogs. They are far superior...........told you I was prejudiced.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I paid $1500 for mine, from a reputable breeder.

No idea of the male vs female, but my girl has been very stubborn with potty training.

My girl loves my 2 nieces (age 2 and 5). she seems to want to be around kids of any age and is very good with them.

One option might be to get an adult dog from a breeder; one that is already housebroken, and maybe if you talk to breeders you might get a slightly cheaper price on an adult dog depending on the circumstance. You would also be able to assess the adult personality and how they are with children. Another option is a rescue, although you may not be certain of the breeding etc.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

DAVE you are horrible! LOL ound:

For a well bred hav they can be pricey, when we were looking for our hav my husband was like, we could buy a HORSE for that!! LOL
If you decide you DO indeed want a hav there are a few options... be patient is my best advice. Either you can try to go through Havanese Rescue (HRI.com) or you can start saving! A great, ethical, fully health testing breeder will typically have a wait list, so it can give you time to save! We were a 1 income family with a 5 and 8 1/2 yr old when we brought our hav home. It took me about a year to save for her and I wouldn't have done a single thing different. She is PERFECT for our family and we drove 10 hrs (ONE way) just to meet her and her sisters...

As far as if they are good with kids. In a word. AMAZING with kids is more like it. AS long as they have been raised WITH kids. Our hav, Tillie ADORES kids, I mean she loves all people, but kids... she goes INSANE with adoration for them. I am very thankful she has "her own" kids to play with everyday!! Otherwise we would have had to borrow some for her to play with! ! LOL 

Potty training went super fast for us. Just being CONSISTANT with bell training and she was fully trained in less than a week.

Boy or Girl? I've heard the girls LOVE you and the boys are IN love with you. My hav is certain I hung the moon and the stars... and she is a girl, soooooo, I think that one may be more temperment and personality as opposed to sex??

ha ha ha and the "run like hell" (rlh) OR as we call it ... the ZOOMIES! is awesome. I Love when Tillie has the zoomies!! Usually happens once a day, after her walk I wash her paws at the kitchen sink, give her a treat and off she TEARS through the house with this rrrrrruuuuuf, rrrrrrruf, growly noise, up and down the hall, up on the couch, beds, out the front door, everyone get OUT of her way! LOL it is hilarious and SO much fun to watch!!!!

Enjoy what ever breed you choose, but know that you will have this pet for up to 15 years ... what you pay up front is a SMALL price to pay for a healthy family member. And read some of the stories of people who bought the 'cheaper' puppy mill havs ... the bills ADD UP often times to MUCH more than the price of a healthy health tested puppy would have been up front.... just something to consider. be patient and make the right choice, not the cheapest.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Debby said:


> ...I have aa five year old, well behaved daughter. Are Havanese dogs good with children? I don't leave my daughter unattended witg any animal, but I want a dog that literally enjoys being around well behaved, supervised children.


We got our first hav when my children were 6.5, but they were ready for a pup way before that. As long as you teach her to be gentle how to respect teh dog, you should have no problems. And yes, the not leaving unsupervised, etc. 
Havanese in general love to be around people and get lots of attention, they love to play with children and 5 is the perfect age for lots of playing time!



> ...What is this "run like hell" attribute that I read about on wiki, about the Havanese?


RLH or Run Like Hell is when they just take off running like a bat out of H-ell. They run in circles, straight line, change directions at the last minute and look silly in general. 



 is a video of my dogs doing a typical RLH. You can search under my screenmane in Youtube to see other RLHs from them. As the little one has gotten older, their RLHs increase in speed.



> ...How much can I expect to pay for a healthy puppy?


Havanese from a reputable breeder can be found anywhere from $ 1,200 to 2,500. Staying closer to the $ 1,500-2,000 Range.



> ...Which gender is better?


Both genders are equally good. But keep in mind that most males will lift their leg to pee, even after they are neutered. Keep this in mind if your dog is going to use your backyard to potty. 
Mine do, I pick up the poop every couple of days (althought since mine eat raw, their poop mostly turns to ash within a day or two), but I have to keep reminding them not to lift their legs against the playground swing.
PS: Some female dogs have been known to lift their legs too.



> ...Are they easy to potty train?


Mostly Yes, if you start them early and stay consistent with whatever method you use.



> ...Which gender is easier to potty train?


I have had NON-Havanese female dogs before and Male Havanese. In different circumstances, etc. I honestly think they are pretty much the same.

I wouldn't base your search on color or sex, but rather on a trustworthy breeder and a healthy pup with the perfect temperament to match your family.

Good luck on your search and keep us posted on your progress with finding the right breed and pup for your family!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a photo of my puppy (4 months old in this photo) with my 5 year old niece. They are watching TV. The puppy loves the kids.


----------

